# shark fishing



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

is shark fishing better on the beach side or the sound side of pensacola beach ?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Beach


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

are big menhaden on the bottom a good choice if not whats better?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Fresh bait! Ladyfish, hardtails, bonito, mullet


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Agree with all but hardtails. Sting ray chunks are great for bulls and tigers


----------

